# Question for municipal personnel



## packsaddle (Nov 12, 2009)

How many of you will quit your jobs once the city eliminates your health insurance?


----------



## conarb (Nov 13, 2009)

Re: Question for municipal personnel

Pack:

And here I thought only Socialistic California was going to bankrupt their cities to get out of paying benefits, Houston is considering bankruptchy with the measly salaries they pay. 





			
				Misch said:
			
		

> Originally Posted by MischOctober 22, 2009
> 
> Name, Title and Address [see list below]
> 
> ...


¹ http://globaleconomicanalysis.blogsp...pt-so-are.html


----------



## JBI (Nov 13, 2009)

Re: Question for municipal personnel

pack - Oddly enough, I don't avail myself (currently) of the plan offered. My wife is a Registered Nurse at the local Hospital and has a good plan. My current employer has a 33.3% buyback, so I take the money every 3 months and buy fuel for the boiler. After we are no longer together I will have to re-evaluate and decide which way to go. In all liklihood I'll be working elsewhere by then, and am not sure what plan my (hopefully) new employer will be offering.

More directly, 'No' I would not leave only because of (a lack of) health insurance.


----------



## rktect 1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Re: Question for municipal personnel



			
				packsaddle said:
			
		

> How many of you will quit your jobs once the city eliminates your health insurance?


So, I'd have my job but no health insurance.

So I'd have my job, right?


----------



## RJJ (Nov 13, 2009)

Re: Question for municipal personnel

Health Insurance what is that? Here if you get sick you are on your own!


----------



## globe trekker (Nov 13, 2009)

Re: Question for municipal personnel

pack,

I would have to take a long, careful look at all options available " if or when " my AHJ were to drop or significantly decrease my health care benefits.    I really do not know what I would do until that scenario actually were to arise.    FWIW, any planned or expected "pay raises" have already been frozen indefinitely, but I DO still have a job and my health is good.


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 13, 2009)

Re: Question for municipal personnel

Remember.........when it passes the Senate, we will all be in good hands with Obama Cross/Obama Shield :lol:  oh wait  :cry:


----------



## pyrguy (Nov 13, 2009)

Re: Question for municipal personnel

If and when  it passes all we have to do is NOT buy insurance.

Then we will go to jail for five years, three hots and a cot, free medical and dental care, free schooling, free etc, etc etc.

What could be so bad????   :lol:  :lol:  :roll:


----------



## mtlogcabin (Nov 13, 2009)

Re: Question for municipal personnel



> What could be so bad


Five years without a shower


----------



## RJJ (Nov 13, 2009)

Re: Question for municipal personnel

pyrguy: Now you have figured out my 401 plan!


----------



## High Desert (Nov 13, 2009)

Re: Question for municipal personnel

pryguy: might sound good.........but I wouldn't look forward to being married to the guy with the most cigarettes.


----------



## cda (Nov 13, 2009)

Re: Question for municipal personnel

In the old days we did not have health insurance, and we liked it.

don't know about you young whipper snappers


----------



## fatboy (Nov 15, 2009)

Re: Question for municipal personnel

hmmm.....

Job + health insurance = good

Job  + no health insurance = not so good

No job = bad

Duh

Like previously posted, when you don't have health insurance, you still go to the hospital, they still treat you, we pay for it all with the premiums we DO pay, and the higher health care costs for those that can, and do pay.


----------



## Alias (Nov 17, 2009)

Re: Question for municipal personnel

It is a 'no-brainer' for me - job + no health insurance = bankruptcy.   :roll:

I am at 2.5 years after cancer treatment so it wouldn't matter where I went, I couldn't get coverage anyway.  Something about 'pre-existing condition', ya know.

So, I just pray that where I work continues to keep me at 30 hours a week, which is the minimum required hours for health coverage.

Sue


----------



## JBI (Nov 17, 2009)

Re: Question for municipal personnel

Sue -

Hang in there. IF everyone in DC takes their head out of their a$$ long enough to see reality, we will have better coverage for everyone regardless of 'pre-existing' conditions.

By the way, congrats on your 2.5 years since treatment, hope to see you (and others) make it much longer.


----------

